# Help donate to MP



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone interested in a group grow of Nirvana genetics? I have grown some gems from them back in 09'. Wish I would of kept a couple around. Us clicking the link above will greatly help put some needed dollars toward keeping MP going strong. The last group grow we did was really fun! I luv seeing someone get really lucky on one seed.  Can pick anyone you want. Something real special is bound to pop up if we get enough seeds going. Who will it be??


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 14, 2013)

I gotta wait till next month to order some Papaya, which I was already planning to do.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

i'm in, how does it work? how many seeds does everyone order?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

Ill help brother...just let me know when we are to buy..and or when ya want the MP grow off...

*YYZ*...we ran the papaya..think there is a grow log here when we did it..maybe 3 years ago though..sure hope those arent the one I have to buy...:giggle:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to get some Nirvana Master Kush, maybe some PPP ill order next week, and join in.

Anyone have suggestions of interesting strains?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been wanting White rhino for awhile, I'll pitch in some pics when I start up, no prob. Got a cpl strains my buddy's takin care of atm, so will have to squeak'em in somewhere's between them...lol...

good idear *nouvell*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

I think most I am interested in. Some no. But hopefully we get good variety. When we did the leprechaun Seeds group grow. I thought it was awesome. If you have not browsed that thread, you should. But basically everyone just posts what they are gonna order and were off. Summer is coming, so if we order by end of month, we could finish them before the heat sets in(well for some, luv PNW). 

I would probably get AK48 and White Rhino


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

i'll order the master kush by the end of the week


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2013)

I am in, is AK 48 speedy? I need speedy, I am old.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am in, is AK 48 speedy? I need speedy, I am old.



attitude claims as little as 48 days if conditions are perfect


Nirvana Seeds AK-48 is one of the strongest early finishing strains available anywhere.  AK-48 produces hard buds with an exceptional penetrating aroma.  AK-48 is an indica/sativa hybrid yet it retains most of its sativa qualities in its high. AK-48 cannabis seeds finishes in as early as 48 days if conditions are perfect.  Best suitable for indoor growing and it takes 7-8 weeks to flower.  AK-48 THC is strong between 15%-20%.  Harvest month is October and its grow difficulty is moderate.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

We all know the mail system can sometimes take awhile. Since its direct from them, maybe they might get it thru right away and we let them know its coming. If there's a banner for advertising, there's a contact person. So I guess the thing to do would be to order asap if funds allow and space. But this isn't like a race. If 5 weeks down te road your just getting them, then jump in. Obv, if we can somewhat time things like a start date of 2/15, that would put you around 6/15 with bud porn.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

does it matter if i order direct from them, or is it the same ordering through the tude


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry pilgrems aint to buyin mine fur some time but love to pop in time gain to see th fire yual stoken that is ifin that ok with ya 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2013)

I could order some more Master Kush, too.  I was happy with the last I grew.

I will remind all to make sure that you click the link at the top of the page when you order from them.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> does it matter if i order direct from them, or is it the same ordering through the tude



Click the link above, then order. That ties in to MP.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

iam all for it but can't start till after i finish my current grow around mid feb and how does this benifit the mp fourm aside from us sitting by the computer and enjoying the out come of our grow .


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sorry pilgrems aint to buyin mine fur some time but love to pop in time gain to see th fire yual stoken that is ifin that ok with ya
> 
> BWD



Every grower needs a cheerleader on the sideline! Even if he's 6'5, hairiest back in Canada, wears animal hats(fresh) and pees outside the majority of the time!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> iam all for it but can't start till after i finish my current grow around mid feb and how does this benifit the mp fourm aside from us sitting by the computer and enjoying the out come of our grow .



When you click the link, or any link MarP adds to the forum it helps offset the cost for all of us to share pics and have fun!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 14, 2013)

Im yur girl can I wares me wifes thong and jump up to down me hairy pom poms all a jiggly like? Keep yur fires down tho I work and look better to dim light me wifes say 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah for some reason the nirvana add only shows up for me at random times...hmm maybe its firefox. i'll check on internet explorer


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 14, 2013)

48 days your tripping Shortbus if and when you come across a plant that matures within 48 days ill bare my arse in front of our queen.
Marketing bullshite at its best.
Lol
T4


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

OK i know i am buzzed but I have never seen a banner on this site. could someone take pic of it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 14, 2013)

It's right at the top of the page, under the name of our site.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 14, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> 48 days your tripping Shortbus if and when you come across a plant that matures within 48 days ill bare my arse in front of our queen.
> Marketing bullshite at its best.
> Lol
> T4



i'm not tripping, apparently they are. i'm just reposting info


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> 48 days your tripping Shortbus if and when you come across a plant that matures within 48 days ill bare my arse in front of our queen.
> Marketing bullshite at its best.
> Lol
> T4



T4 there are strains that are done in 7 weeks....I remember the back of the AK-48 saying something like 48-53 days. I only got males from my 10 pack, I popped them on three different occasions. Think it was 7 males and 3 that never survived. I have heard of strains that are done in 45 days. I believe PJ has one. They call them there "keeper strains".


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a Skywalker that finished in 49 days after the 12/12 flip - time and time again


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 14, 2013)

Nirvana Blackjack is kinda sexy, anyone think of trying her?


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It's right at the top of the page, under the name of our site.


Nope not there it might be becouse i use crome


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2013)

snowdancer said:
			
		

> Nope not there it might be becouse i use crome




Chrome here and I see it....


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

this is what i see i can click name but it only refresh the page


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmm...This is what I get with my Chrome>>>


----------



## snowdancer (Jan 14, 2013)

hmmm  i dont have any blockers on i dont get it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Nirvana Blackjack is kinda sexy, anyone think of trying her?



I just purchased a pack...should be here 7-15 days...So is this the thread we sharing in?...Ill drop 1/2 pack on the Date of choice...:hubba:


take care and be safe


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 15, 2013)

Wish they had a better selection.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I just purchased a pack...should be here 7-15 days...So is this the thread we sharing in?...Ill drop 1/2 pack on the Date of choice...:hubba:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe



just ordered as well. i hope we get a good variety of strains.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> 48 days your tripping Shortbus if and when you come across a plant that matures within 48 days ill bare my arse in front of our queen.
> Marketing bullshite at its best.
> Lol
> T4



The Apollo 11 that I got from Joey Weed would finish in 7 weeks.  But I gotta say that there are not many 7 week strains out there.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

Because I am a copy cat of THG, I too ordered the Master Kush. 
Anything for MP!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

BlackJack&#8217;s mother, Black Domino, was a clone of a marijuana plant sent to the Netherlands from the area around Seattle. Its father is Nirvana&#8217;s very own Jock Horror. Nirvana BlackJack produces hard buds with huge, grape-like calyxes that are completely encrusted with THC! The smoke is heavy and flavoursome, and produces an exceptionally long-lasting high. BlackJack is thought of highly in the medical marijuana scene.
White strain: Yes
Feminized: No
Medical: Yes
Effect: High (head trip) yet stoned (body buzz)
Flowering period: 9 - 11 weeks
Average yield: 400 - 500 (g/m² in SOG)
Flavour: fruity / herbal
Plant height: Medium
Plant type: Indoor as well as Outdoor
Indica / Sativa: Hybrid


a local one :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2013)

That is very cool 4U.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I just purchased a pack...should be here 7-15 days...So is this the thread we sharing in?...Ill drop 1/2 pack on the Date of choice...:hubba:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe



We will start a Nirvana group grow thread soon. I am ordering tonight.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I just purchased a pack...should be here 7-15 days...So is this the thread we sharing in?...Ill drop 1/2 pack on the Date of choice...:hubba:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe



Very nice man, I'm gonna grab a pack this weekend.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 15, 2013)

Nouvellechef, is it a "pay-per-click" kind of link?  Is it okay to post the affiliate link in hyperlink form?  _I.e._: http://affiliate.nirvanashop.com/idevaffiliate.php?id=3423&url=313


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> We will start a Nirvana group grow thread soon. I am ordering tonight.



Slacker   now  I see some spam in the house....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

do you not see the banner either *YYZ*?

and I dont think it will credit MarrP unless you click the banner....when I click it  I get a diffrent Address than the one you posted????



http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/best-sales?idev_id=3423


^^^^^ thats the address I get when I click the Banner


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 15, 2013)

4u, that is odd.  I see the banner when using Firefox.  I haven't tried it in Safari yet.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 15, 2013)

I just finished a grow of the Jock Horror, I highly recomend it.

Nice tight buds,strong aroma and tasty, kinda fruity. Crystal coated.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 15, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I just finished a grow of the Jock Horror, I highly recomend it.
> 
> Nice tight buds,strong aroma and tasty, kinda fruity. Crystal coated.



Nice! I know there is a special lady awaiting one of us. Who will it be, we will find out! Once you get into the 100 plus seed run in a group grow, you hit 50 female mark their is bound to be something special. I had really dank keepers from White widow, NL and a Fem AK47 in 09'.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I just finished a grow of the Jock Horror, I highly recomend it.
> 
> Nice tight buds,strong aroma and tasty, kinda fruity. Crystal coated.




Thanks *GrowDude*...coming from you I know Im in for a nice run...and after reading more on The line...I may have to run all 10 for sollection:hubba:...Man Im Stoked...

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 15, 2013)

i picked up the snow white


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 15, 2013)

I got White Rhino, Jock Horror and Chrystal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

Ran the chrystal  few years ago...very nice choice



This is an automatic update regarding the current status of your order #420Dank from Nirvanashop.

Your order is currently being prepared for shipping in our Packaging Department.
This means it will ship very soon! Better get that growroom ready.

Peace,
Team Nirvana


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

I went back and got Jock Horror, i am such a copy cat. i like the old Jack I ran, so we will see.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 16, 2013)

I dont know how this thread got by me this long but i will join if you will have me!

ive been interested in the wonder woman, blackberry, and raspberry cough has anybody had any experience with these strains? i dont think anyone else on this grow has picked those either


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my eye on that chrystal also.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

Of course you are welcome to join. Those sound good. I have heard some goo things about both blackberry and the rasp cough. I have not met wonder woman yet. Join us Darkhorse!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

:hubba:

Wonder woman


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Medusa Mother plant and 2o off spring...can I go with this or do I have to order seeds? I want too play to!!:hubba: 
If I have to I can pop a seed...


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 16, 2013)

is everyone going with reg seeds or did anyone order fems?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2013)

regular seeds here.

4U, thanks for the wonder woman intro...I guess we have met, years ago.lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 16, 2013)

I went all regular. And you should if possible order seeds. It helps the guy that pays the bills here for us to play. The idea of at least one person finding something really, really special. Is like when I go play cards at the Indian casino on a 12hr binge. Walking in, I get te same feeling. I'm looking to win!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 16, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> is everyone going with reg seeds or did anyone order fems?




Im not a fan of Femm...I think My bubby is going with Femms..Im sure he will pop in to let us know....


*Mike*...we would like you to buy from the banner above for this group grow...I like to do these as I share a lot here and Dont have to pay...Im gratefull for that..and understand there is a cost to keep the lights on:aok:


*nouvel*...after 12hr binge  Im not looking to win man..Im looking for the toilet:spit:...



Go get some magic beans everyone
:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I went back and got Jock Horror, i am such a copy cat. i like the old Jack I ran, so we will see.



Oh, that is not being a copy cat....that is trying tried and true strains others have grown.  I may have to order some Hock Horror also.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess Im back and Im in. Went with Aurora Indica. Got Fem seeds because Im lazy and dont want to mess with Balls this grow. Grew this strain out when I first started growing. Grew out alot of Nirvanas beans out back then Bubblisious, Crystal, White Rhino, Aurora Indica, Papaya and White widow. Liked all some better then others. Papaya and Crystal didnt do well out doors where Im at. Never finished. But Im in on the grow and Pretty shure I have 5 girls already. lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh the Wonder Woman looks good too (the cannabis, not the pic 4U posted :giggle: ).


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2013)

I am thinking Papaya Fem beans...will need to butter the wife up since I still have not popped a single Satori bean yet.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 17, 2013)

Any grown their northern lights?  Thats been a popular strain in my neck of the woods for years.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 17, 2013)

i think i am going to go with wonder woman i am stuck between it and the blackberry but ive got alot of fruity strains growing right now so i think i will try something differnt


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 17, 2013)

hammy i dont think you can go wrong with the papaya i havent smoked it yet mine is still in the flowering process but it was easy to grow and mine grew wide and bushy not a real tall plant the only bad thing i found with it is that it has a long flowering period


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> hammy i dont think you can go wrong with the papaya i havent smoked it yet mine is still in the flowering process but it was easy to grow and mine grew wide and bushy not a real tall plant the only bad thing i found with it is that it has a long flowering period



Thanks for the info DH...how long a flowering time are we talking about? I don't do over 10 weeks unless it's straight Fire.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 17, 2013)

I might join in this. At the very least, I'm going to order some blackberry and medusa to contribute to MP. Tent is full right now and I'm probably only going to get this one run, so I might not be able to grow them out with the group.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2013)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Any grown their northern lights?  Thats been a popular strain in my neck of the woods for years.



Yes. That was one of the strains from them I grew in 09'. Pics were lost on here with the site crash. I had a super stout, ultra frosty lady from a 5 female pool.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info DH...how long a flowering time are we talking about? I don't do over 10 weeks unless it's straight Fire.



the attitude seed bank said it was 9 to 11 weeks but now that i look on the nirvana web site it says 7 to 9 so maybe it isnt that long i think i trust nirvanas information with their own stain over the tude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2013)

I think *tcbud *ran the NL as well...as for thier Papaya..I wasnt impressed with its yield..

*Hampster*....


> .will need to butter the wife up


Box of Chocolate works wonders...:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2013)

Or salsa!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2013)

The Papaya looks good too....


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 18, 2013)

I am going to order some NL's tonight after work.   It will be a while before I can start them, got two full rooms.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2013)

just got my confirmation email....seeds sent ..may take 3-4 weeks to USA


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered 5 fem Northern Lights seeds and 5 fem Swiss Cheese seeds.  I am going to run the SC outdoors.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 22, 2013)

I went to check things out at Nirvana and they wouldn't let me in. They were the first ones I used to purchase seeds from when I first started out and I was impressed with the speed of thier shipping.

 Unfortunately, I couldn't say the same for thier seeds and had had many pleasant conversations with them. They sent replacement seeds at no cost very quickly, sometimes arriving sooner than an order placed on the same day. (I was so impressed with thier customer I made another order later that day) I also started writing in thier forums, saying how outstanding the company was and how pleasant thier customer service was, etc., etc.

 Again, unfortunately, bad seeds don't make up for bad seeds and when I went on the forums looking for issues with the particular strains my posts were edited of anything bad about thier seeds. I decided to go elsewhere and never looked back. 

 This post peeked my interest so I thought I would check them out and see if thier seeds had changed any but I couldn't get in.

 I'm sorry I wasn't happy for getting junk for my money and I'm sorry for not thinking a company should be able to grow on the backs of people getting ripped off but, thank you for not letting me in.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 23, 2013)

I've gotten decent smoke from their gear that I've grown. Granted, some of those were autos that never auto'ed. I've probably grown out 20 or so seeds from them. Never had a hermie, but also never had something worth keeping.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

well I got my "Blackjack" Beans and am ready....was looking forward to the "Free stuff"  I allways get from other seedbanks....but after looking at they packaging I can see why they cant give out anything...those card like things must have a pricey tag...and the little plastic dome thingy that holds the bean...tells me they only ship small beans...The "Pink Mamma" bean is 3 times the size of these tiny black jacks....and after spending my Money...( to suport the site)   they better germ...they also light green no spots or stripes.....so when we soaking this crap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

is ther e a way we can be sure *MarrP  *got credit?   or we just take they word for it


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 24, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> 48 days your tripping Shortbus if and when you come across a plant that matures within 48 days ill bare my arse in front of our queen.
> Marketing bullshite at its best.
> Lol
> T4


      I used to grow some Northern lights that was  crossed with a blueberry male and it finished on average 6 1/2 to 7 weeks never longer then that.......:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2013)

what about straight up donations directly to Mar p if you don't buy beans?


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 24, 2013)

I want to play too, but I just popped a bunch of beans..:hubba:  Maybe next time......:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> what about straight up donations directly to Mar p if you don't buy beans?


 
I wondered that too Orangesunshine.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 24, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well I got my "Blackjack" Beans and am ready....was looking forward to the "Free stuff"  I allways get from other seedbanks....but after looking at they packaging I can see why they cant give out anything...those card like things must have a pricey tag...and the little plastic dome thingy that holds the bean...tells me they only ship small beans...The "Pink Mamma" bean is 3 times the size of these tiny black jacks....and after spending my Money...( to suport the site)   they better germ...they also light green no spots or stripes.....so when we soaking this crap



4U how long did that take it seemed pretty fast?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2013)

Direct donation via PayPal would need MarP approval. Don't see why not.

As far as the seed quality, from initial soaking to bud shots. Guess we will all see. Hopefully MarP knows someone there and they can check in like in the Leprachuan group grow.


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> The "Pink Mamma" bean is 3 times the size of these tiny black jacks....and after spending my Money...( to suport the site)   they better germ...they also light green no spots or stripes.....so when we soaking this crap




C'mon 4u...you have been in the game long enough to know seed size and stripes or no stripes don't mean squat. I have gotten some Dank smoke from beans that were tiny, medium and fat and striped. Dank comes in all sizes shapes and colors. :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

oh I know that too but the majority of beans that are tiny...IME..dont do well...
and light green tells me immature....as for contributing through paypal...that will only work till they relize what its for...been down that road at another site..:doh:   all though like the other site I would love to donate $$$$...site would get more I think...really...anywho...Lets play

*Darhorse*...it seem less than 2 weeks...:stoned:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 24, 2013)

RainHaze yual be here now? ifin ya are I wont be here long tell ya that. I wish nothin but MarsP and his site the very best of fires life and I hopes to be member here reckon as long as I be allowed. Thanks for what yual have created here this place and I wish I could contribute to yur pouch jingle but unfortunate I am not in position and I hopes cause of it I still be welcomed yur fires here. I just hope it aint like last site I be is all. Good luck to all and all trails walkin pilgrems found this here place to be nothin but perfect I just hopes it stays as warm as it be here 

BWD


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2013)

No biggie BWD...you have shown where your heart is at. It's all good. I probably won't have the space to run what I get from Nirvana for a while. Wife wants that Satori up next.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 24, 2013)

Much bliged HL just needin to say peace and to let know true appreciation for whats been done here. 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2013)

You know we love you BWD no matter what. The end. You better not be going anywhere.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You know we love you BWD no matter what. The end. You better not be going anywhere.


 

Much bliged little lady I aim to stay were fires be warm and invitin but I have walked other trails after here and before here and have come cross some pilgrems yual tend to not cross trail gain and gots a shiver down me spine when I be tendin this fireside is all. This here place be darn right comfy and friendly and we aint be needen like of scam artise in 
Besides this be the only fire found that respects me fur me and who I choose to be  
BWD


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 26, 2013)

Got mine today. They prob been in PO box for at least few days. All look great and packaging is saaa-weeet. Gonna start a journal and get this train rolling. Some is bound to get real lucky.


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :hubba:
> 
> Wonder woman



I love her!


----------



## ray jay (Jan 29, 2013)

Got mine today.


----------



## dekgib (Feb 2, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wondered that too Orangesunshine.



Well then guess that makes me three
Orange how did your cheese turn out... my cheese x pink momma is clowning


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys  'n gals,

This seems in the proper spirit and I appreciate being able to send a few shekels MP's way 

I'm such a copycat too(!) but I'm not embarrassed - AK-48 and Master Kush - I can't plant for a month though...

Cheers!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2013)

My seeds came, 9 instead of 10 seeds of the jock horror. You know that can tick a person off. It isn't enought to call them or write them but geez people, if ya pay for 10 send 10. jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2013)

:rofl:   

someone cant count to 10
:doh:


----------



## dekgib (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow rosebud sorry to hear that
by the way how do or did you like you pm


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2013)

Sucks. But maybe its fate. Maybe your the one to have that special lady! Someone will.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2013)

dekgib said:
			
		

> Wow rosebud sorry to hear that
> by the way how do or did you like you pm


 
I really like Pink Momma. It is a nice up high. I like it a lot and plan on keeping her around for a long while.


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 6, 2013)

hey rose was the seed stuck in the cap or whatever they sent it in?
also shortbus, post 11. u say ak47 is 48 days?


> I am in, is AK 48 speedy? I need speedy, I am old


rosebud meant the high, lmfao, shes young & needs a speedy/ racey high, not speedy growth, lmfao lol
n.c are you doing a famous s.s grow for us to see the masters work shine?
wish you all the best & hope for all females & sick fattt buds of keemo smoke
& BWD if you promise to wear a shirt & shorts, ill make sure you have a solid grow yr... lol
you can use the pom poms lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2013)

No. Have not been playing in dirt for awhile. Like to switch it up every few years.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys, just noticed this...I hope I'm not too late to join the party  I just ordered Papaya and White rhyno for the cause(cause I can't help myself  )


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2013)

There's no lateness here. I can only pop 10 each round. So that's a solid year from now for 3 varieties.


----------

